# Limited Palette



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello All
A night scene using orange / burnt sienna / burnt umber / Med yellow / a little white & black. Comments welcome
Dee


----------



## WatercolorStain (Apr 11, 2011)

The few colors make it simple, in a good way... very relaxing. Nice job.


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks, WatercolorStain, I appreciate your input
happy Painting
Dee


----------

